# Your Shostakovich Frankencycle



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm asking this for myself as I'm trying to get into his symphonies for the first time. I'm also hoping to eventually make a series of posts that will be easily indexed by the term 'Frankencycle' for other new listeners. 

So what is your favorite recording of each of Shostakovich symphony? What's your Frankencycle?

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

If you want to get the complete Shostakovich in one shot and a budget, the best way to go is Rudolf Barshai with the German Youth Orchestra; available now on Amazon new and used around $30-37 USD; so that would be my recommendation; but if you REALLY want my favorites, here goes:

1. Bernstein/NYPO
2 & 3: Barshai/WDR
4. Ormandy/Philadelphia
5. Bernstein/NYPO (1959 rec)
6. Bernstein/NYPO
7. Bernstein/NYPO
8. Solti/Chicago
9. Bernstein/NYPO
10. Karajan/Berlin
11. Mravinsky/Leningrad (Though I still love Stokowski/Houston which I first owned on LP as my very FIRST Shostakovich recording!)
12. Mravinsky/Leningrad
13. Ormandy/Philadelphia $ friends
14. Britten/English Chamber Orch. w/Mark Rezhiten & Galina Vishnevskaya
15. Ormandy/Philadelphia & Maxim Shostakovich/Moscow Radio Symphony Orch. (Maxim S. available on LP only, I think)


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

1 - Bernstein/CSO
2,3 - Not so fond of these, tho 3 has some interesting stuff - have Rostropovich/LSO
4 - Previn/CSO, Kondrashin/MoscowPO are tops, Rozh'sky/USSR is good, too
5 - Bernstein/NYPO, Previn/CSO is really good, too
6 - Bernstein/NYPO, Reiner/PittSO
7- Bernstein/CSO all the way, magnifique!!
8- Solti/CSO, Mravinsky/LenPO
9 - Kurtz//NYPO, Solti/Carnegie Hall Project
10 - Stokowski/CSO, tops, Solti, Mravinsky, Mitropoulos are very good also
11- Mravinsky/LenPO, Stokowski/Houston is good, also
12 - Mravinsky/LenPO
13 - Muti/CSO, recent release, excellent
14 - Bernstein/NYPO
15 - Solti/CSO


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Coach G said:


> If you want to get the complete Shostakovich in one shot and a budget, the best way to go is Rudolf Barshai with the German Youth Orchestra; available now on Amazon new and used around $30-37 USD; so that would be my recommendation; but if you REALLY want my favorites, here goes


Yeah, I've seen around here that Barshai and/or Haitink are the go to (also Petrenko) but I'm looking for the favorite specific individual recordings. Also, I want this thread to be easily found by searching Frankencycle rather than having to parse the 20-30 related threads for this information. Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

It's interesting the cycles people seem to recommend. I'd say Jansons on EMI is unsurpassed, but I am watching the new Nelsons with interest.

I'd say between them (Nelsons' 10 is superb) you can't go wrong.


----------

